# Signal Strength on new 721????



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

I have a new 721 and am getting the following signal strength readings from the various transponders. Are these acceptable or should i have my dish guy retweak for better reception????

1 97
2 81
3 94
4 79
5 11
6 82
7 11
8 82
9 0
10 82
11 91
12 84
13 87 
14 83
15 88
16 78
17 89
18 83
19 89
20 82
21 91


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

look pretty decent to me.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

They are good enough. Transponder 5, 7 and 9 are probably spot beams so don't worry about those.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yep looking good! Remember unlike most other Dish Network receivers the 721 only gotes from 0 to 100 while other Dish Network receivers go from 0 - 125.

Your signals are very good.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Hope your enjoying the 721, I'm sure you'll find the forum to be alot of help. By the way, those signal strengths look fine.


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

I wish my signal strength was that good. Up here in Alaska, I get 119 with a 1 meter dish and a perfect view south without obstruction. My signal strength ranges from 70 to mid 80s if I am lucky and the weather is clear. On the other hand, I still really like dish and my 721. Sure, some problems but I like it anyway.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marshalk _
> *Up here in Alaska, my signal strength ranges from 70 to mid 80s if I am lucky and the weather is clear.*


At least you're in the southern part of the state. Think what it would be like if you were in Fairbanks, or Barrow!! 

- Bill


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

In some ways it would be simpler. That far north there is no signal, end of discussion. As it is I get just enough to make it work and be frustrated that I can not hit 110 easily.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Yep looking good! Remember unlike most other Dish Network receivers the 721 only gotes from 0 to 100 while other Dish Network receivers go from 0 - 125.
> 
> *


Why is that, Scott? I've been wondering for a while.


----------



## WalterG (Jul 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TerryC _
> *
> 
> Why is that, Scott? I've been wondering for a while. *


Cause all the other receivers go to 11 :lol: .


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

There are some math reasons for it, But I dont know what 2 plus two is so I wont talk about the math issues.

But in reality you cant get higher then 100% 

If you have a receiver that goes to 125% in reality 125% is really 100%.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Scott, what I meant was why do they have some receivers go to 125 and another go to 100? Why don't they decide on a standard and stick to it?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Im not sure, I understand it had something to do with a coin flip.  (Just kidding)


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I think the answer is that origianlly the scale went from 0-100 with 100 as the highest. Later certain treansponders were able to transmit a t a greater strength than what was originally considered 100.

DISH had two choices. The first choice was change the scale so that 100 represented the new highest signal strength. the second choice was to go past 100 (in this case to 125) to represent the highest possible strength.

DISH being DISH did both. This allowed for accurate readings and also maximized the consumer confusion factor. I have been told that you can access a 74 point scale for the CCF somewhere in the menu screens but I haven't located it yet.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Geronimo _
> *
> DISH being DISH did both. This allowed for accurate readings and also maximized the consumer confusion factor. *


Ah, sounds like the DISH I know.


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

Nigel Tufnel: The numbers all go to eleven. Look, right across the board, eleven, eleven, eleven and - 
Marty DiBergi: Oh, I see. And most amps go up to ten? 
Nigel Tufnel: Exactly. 
Marty DiBergi: Does that mean it's louder? Is it any louder? 
Nigel Tufnel: Well, it's one louder, isn't it? It's not ten. You see, most blokes, you know, will be playing at ten. You're on ten here, all the way up, all the way up, all the way up, you're on ten on your guitar. Where can you go from there? Where? 
Marty DiBergi: I don't know. 
Nigel Tufnel: Nowhere. Exactly. What we do is, if we need that extra push over the cliff, you know what we do? 
Marty DiBergi: Put it up to eleven. 
Nigel Tufnel: Eleven. Exactly. One louder. 
Marty DiBergi: Why don't you just make ten louder and make ten be the top number and make that a little louder? 
Nigel Tufnel: [Pause] These go to eleven.


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

From what I see on my DP and what others have told me...
...the DP is now on the 1 - 100 scale.
Check yours out.


----------

